# Modern warfare 2 Key von MMOGA



## xXFreakyGamer (3. Mai 2014)

Hey ich hatte vor mir einen Key für MW 2 bei MMOGA zu kaufen und das Spiel dann bei Steam herunter zu laden.

Allerdings steht in der Produktbeschreibung das der key mittels einer VPN Verbindung eingelöst werden muss..

Kann mir jemand sagen warum? und merkwürdigerweise finde ich nur einen key für die Uncut version die doch meines Wissens nach mit deutschen Steam Accounts nicht funktioniert?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2014)

Das Spiel hat eine Regionssperre, soweit ich weiß. Du kannst in Deutschland im normalen Fall von Modern Warfare 2 auch nur die deutsche Version aktivieren. Die anderen gehen nur, wenn du dir eine ausländische IP verpasst


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Mai 2014)

Yep da hat Shadow Man Recht, wenn du einen ausländischen Key nutzt muss der über einen VPN aktiviert werden. Ich weise allerdings darauf hin, dass du dann gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam verstößt und sie dir deinen Account sperren können wenn es auffliegt. 

Allein schon der Kauf von Keys über nicht authorisierte Händler kann zum Verlust des Steam Accounts führen. Je nachdem wie viele Spiele du auf dem Account hast ist es das Risiko wert oder auch nicht. 

svd hat  einen Link gepostet, indem alle offiziellen Steam reseller gelistet sind. Ich finde ihn aber nicht mehr, wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht fragt am besten mal den svd!    MMOGA ist KEIN autorisierter Reseller!

Link zu svd: 

http://forum.pcgames.de/members/1157467-svd.html


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Mai 2014)

Mit Keyhändlern wäre ich bei Steam, wie Crysisheld schon sagt, extrem vorsichtig. Bei einem Key macht Valve wahrscheinlich nichts, wenn sich das aber häuft, dann läufst du Gefahr den Account zu verlieren. Aber ne Garantie dafür, dass Valve die Füße still hält hast du nicht. 
Ich hab allerdings auch schon Importspiele bei Steam über VPN registriert, allerdings alle über authorisierte Händler in AT oder GB gekauft. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern Valve das nachvollziehen kann von welchem Händler der Key stammt. 

Grundsätzlich vorsichtig sein und v.a. die Finger von russischen Keys etc. lassen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht von Interesse: bis Montag Abend ist bei Steam noch Activision Sale. Zum Teil auch die CoD Spiele ziemlich runtergesetzt. Da kannst dein MW2 völlig ohne Risiko direkt über Steam beziehen. Wäre halt die Cut Version - Aber die hab ich auch und das fällt nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Geschnitten ist nur die (sowieso überflüssige) Flughafen Mission.


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Mai 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Vielleicht von Interesse: bis Montag Abend ist bei Steam noch Activision Sale. Zum Teil auch die CoD Spiele ziemlich runtergesetzt. Da kannst dein MW2 völlig ohne Risiko direkt über Steam beziehen. Wäre halt die Cut Version - Aber die hab ich auch und das fällt nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Geschnitten ist nur die (sowieso überflüssige) Flughafen Mission.



Die Flughafen Mission ist auch in der CUT Version nur ist das Gewehr blockiert und man kann nicht schießen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Mai 2014)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Die Flughafen Mission ist auch in der CUT Version nur ist das Gewehr blockiert und man kann nicht schießen.


 Ja, sorry, das meinte ich. War etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------

